# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Avatar

## Admin

Από σήμερα μπορείτε να ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες για avatar από τον υπολογιστή σας. Αυτό γίνεται μέσω του προφίλ του κάθε μέλους.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:* Η φωτογραφία δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από 80 X 80 pixels.

----------

